# Verfügbarkeit CM HAF XB Evo Cube Window



## Abductee (28. Januar 2017)

*Verfügbarkeit CM HAF XB Evo Cube Window*

Kommt da nochmal eine Charge der Fenster-Version eures HAF XB Evo Würfels?
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht mal sicher ob es die Variante jemals in den Handel geschafft hat?

Artikelnummer: RC-902XB-KWN2
Cooler Master: HAF XB EVO

Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit das Fenster getrennt zu erwerben?


----------



## Knogle (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: VerfÃ¼gbarkeit Cooler Master HAF XB Evo Cube Window*



Abductee schrieb:


> Kommt da nochmal eine Charge der Fenster-Version eures HAF XB Evo Würfels?
> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht mal sicher ob es die Variante jemals in den Handel geschafft hat?
> 
> Artikelnummer: RC-902XB-KWN2
> ...



Ich habe es vor ca. 2 Monaten mal im Shop gekauft, dannach war es aber glaube ich nicht mehr da


----------



## Cooler Master (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit CM HAF XB Evo Cube Window*

Ende des Monats sollte das Top panel mit Fenster wieder verfügbar sein. 
Die Gehäuse-Variante mit Fenster gab es glaube ich in Europa nicht.
--
Sylvain


----------

